# Been Away



## johnaustin (Apr 29, 2008)

I need to re-introduce myself since I have been away working on my book _Havana Harvest_. You can get so involved in this forum that it takes time from your main work.

My new computer had to be re-formatted and I lost all of  the work I had done on my book...it was not backed up! Don't ask why @#@@!! ](*,)

I hope all has been good with you all and you have been making money with your art!!!!

Hope to be on a little more often


----------



## Nickie (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome back, John!


Nickie


----------



## terrib (Apr 29, 2008)

back up is a must john, welcome back


----------



## chimchimski (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello there...glad to hear things are improving for you!

Welcome back!!


----------



## Sam (May 3, 2008)

Welcome back, John. 

Sam.


----------



## Shinn (May 3, 2008)

Welcome back John and glad to hear about your progress


----------



## johnaustin (May 5, 2008)

*Mucho Thanks!*

Thanks to all who took the time to welcome me back!!!!


----------



## valeca (May 5, 2008)

Uh...you were only away roughly 3 weeks, yes?  No need to re-intro for such a short time away.  Still, welcome back nonetheless.


----------



## johnaustin (May 5, 2008)

I did not realize how long I was away...Seemed a long time to me...Didn't think there were any established or appropriate time limits on this _re-intro _thing. Sorry if I offended...


----------



## Tiamat (May 9, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## TJ Cruse (May 13, 2008)

John, glad to have you back.

TJ


----------



## blackthorn (May 13, 2008)

Welcome back man! I've been away on a little break and hope to get more frequent as well! Feels good to be back, huh?

Sorry that that happened to your book... Good luck with catching back up!!


----------



## Damian_Rucci (May 20, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------

